# American applying to Australian medical school



## kkendric100 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I am an American citizen and am about to begin my first year of medical school in the USA. I've been dating an Australian for some time we've decided it would be best for me to move to Australia as soon as possible.

I would like to begin medical school in Australia in February of 2015. By then I will have completed my first year of medical school in America. I realize that I will most likely need to start over in an Australian medical school, but are there any options for a transfer of course credits?

Also, will Australian medical schools be receptive to an American applicant who is already enrolled in an American medical school? 

My education background:
-Bachelor of Science in Biology/Chemistry from Point Loma Nazarene University in San Diego CA, May 2012
-GPA: 3.97 (USA), 6.95 (AUS)
-MCAT taken in September 2011: 31Q (11/10/10)

What are my options when it comes to taking student loans to pay for medical school? I've heard that I won't be able to get loans from the Australian government because I won't be a citizen.

Any advice would help! Thank you!


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

kkendric100 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an American citizen and am about to begin my first year of medical school in the USA. I've been dating an Australian for some time we've decided it would be best for me to move to Australia as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


It will be very expensive for you to enrol here in Aus on a medical course and you will be in competition with a lot of others altho if you are paying your own way I don't think you would have much of a problem other than the expense, one thing you should really be aware of is that the compulsory work experience at the end of the degree in order for you to qualify as a doctor, is not guaranteed for self funded students and a number of students found themselves without placements and therefore unable to complete their qualification in the last 2 years. 
Also consider the long term acceptability of a medical qual here and in USA and which of them gives you best long term career prospects, you have to consider that the system here is much more public hospital orientated and a more socialist ethos than the states, it is not free at point of use as in UK but is half way between the 2, are you prepared for a system which has more bureaucratic controls than you are used to and less funding for research.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

kkendrick
I have tried to post a reply but it seems to be blocked, please pm me


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

kkendric100 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an American citizen and am about to begin my first year of medical school in the USA. I've been dating an Australian for some time we've decided it would be best for me to move to Australia as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


How did you convert the 3.97 gpa to 6.95?


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

kkendric100 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an American citizen and am about to begin my first year of medical school in the USA. I've been dating an Australian for some time we've decided it would be best for me to move to Australia as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Kkendrik
I think this article in todays Sydney Morning Herald will be of great assistance and contacting the author who is from the States will help you more than anyone on here, it is about someone from the States undergoing Medical training here subsequent to training in US.
Rural doctors need rural training


----------

